# Kidney Preparation



## atl2nyc (May 18, 2015)

For the raw feeders out there, how do you prepare kidneys for your Chi. The smell really seems to turn Bella off, especial pork kidneys. So I have to soak them for several hours, regularly changing the water. Then I either have to sear them a bit or throw them in the freezer for a while to firm it up before she will eat it.

My concern is that I may be losing a lot of the nutritional benefit in the soaking and searing process. But I don't know how else to make her eat them because of the strong smell.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is a common problem. I had one that hated all offal for the first year of raw feeding, so i tried all the tricks in the book to get it into him, and he actually loves it now.
First, I would try kidney from a different animal, pigs organs are particularly strong tasting. Mine prefer lambs or beef.
You can also try other organs. As long as half the organ allowance is liver, the other half can be made up of any other secreting organs. So maybe try pancreas, thymus, spleen, testicles, brains, whatever you can get hold of.
I found paring tiny slivers off whilst still frozen (they look like chocolate curls lol) is the best way to disguise taste, smell and texture. It is hard for the dog to avoid/eat around too.
Try mixing the frozen parings into something with a strong flavour like tripe or fish, that the dog likes, or even hiding it under the skin of a chicken portion etc
If she likes it frozen continue to feed it frozen, it won't affect the nutritional value like cooking it does.


----------



## atl2nyc (May 18, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It is a common problem. I had one that hated all offal for the first year of raw feeding, so i tried all the tricks in the book to get it into him, and he actually loves it now.
> First, I would try kidney from a different animal, pigs organs are particularly strong tasting. Mine prefer lambs or beef.
> You can also try other organs. As long as half the organ allowance is liver, the other half can be made up of any other secreting organs. So maybe try pancreas, thymus, spleen, testicles, brains, whatever you can get hold of.
> I found paring tiny slivers off whilst still frozen (they look like chocolate curls lol) is the best way to disguise taste, smell and texture. It is hard for the dog to avoid/eat around too.
> ...


Thanks again for all the helpful advice. I haven't tried feeding tripe yet, but I'll grab some at my next trip to the farmers market. I have seen pretty much everything at the farmers market except pancreas and thymus gland, so I will give the other things you recommended a try. Is there any offal that your dogs took better to?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

In the UK pancreas/thymus are often sold as 'sweetbreads'.
Spleen is a funny one (sometimes called 'melts' here, i have no idea if that is the same in the US) they seem to either love it or hate it, so definitely worth a try.
Any organs from a pig are generally liked less by my lot, although they love pork. Mine are a bunch of guzzle guts though, they eat anything lol.


----------

